# Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels?



## boyracer1 (Apr 8, 2003)

I purchased a used set of Alulines in the begining of the summer, at the time having no knowledge of the brand at all. Further research of the company turned up nothing. 
Here are some pics of the exact wheels I purchased although that is not my car:
http://www.udt.dnsalias.com/im...1.JPG 
http://udt.dnsalias.com/images/grg/P4280005.JPG 
http://udt.dnsalias.com/images/grg/P4280006.JPG 
It is cast on the wheels "W.-Germany" which I assume refers to them being made in West Germany back in the day, this would make them elderly yes?
The wheels I purchased look identical to the ATS Cup model, are ATS the O.G.?
Are the Alulines a knockoff? Which came first? Did Aluline produce any other models? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## boyracer1 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels? (boyracer1)*









Nobody knows if the ATS Cup model and my Alulines are related?


----------



## boyracer1 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels? (boyracer1)*









So, does anyone see a similarity?


----------



## boyracer1 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels? (boyracer1)*

bump


----------



## ghillis (Jul 7, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels? (boyracer1)*

Stong similarity, subtle differences. The ATS wheels appear to have a bulge around the hub that rolls in toward the hub, that is absent in the Aluline wheels. and the stem on the Aluline wheels is between spokes while on the ATS it is centered on a spoke. The differences are enough for me to doubt they are the same. 
I have heard the Aluline wheels called cups, but I do not know if that is an official designation or the result of the similarity between the wheels. There is an Aluline company that is an aluminum casting and fabricating company, that supplies parts to OEMs http://aluline.com. I have read that the Aluline that made wheels went bankrupt, so it is possible that ATS bought the equipment to make the wheels from the bankrupt company. I suggest you send an inquiry directly to ATS and to the Aluline company I referenced so you won't be relying on hearsay.


----------



## boyracer1 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels? (ghillis)*

Thanks for the suggestions, I will get in touch with ATS.


----------



## boyracer1 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone heard of Aluline Wheels? (boyracer1)*









Annybody else?


----------

